# Network down



## tdenton1138 (Jun 17, 2011)

Once again, the Verizon data network is down again (at least in Tucson, AZ)

Yay Verizon!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

4G working fine in Memphis, TN.


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

Having fluctuating changes in data connectivity in Minneapolis/St Paul MN.


----------



## Keighles (Aug 15, 2011)

Having issues in Baltimore, MD this morning. Fluctuating 3g and no 4g.

......sent from my phone.


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Solid 4G here in Florida...


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Works fine in Madison, WI


----------



## Tueyjr (Aug 8, 2011)

3G only in Phoenix. Somewhat sporadic. It wouldn't bother me so much if I didn't need this for work.

Sent from my Droid Charge 2E


----------



## Worjosh19 (Jan 31, 2012)

network issues here in New Bedford MA. Myself and coworkers. Keeps dropping 4G and 3G drops as well









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

No data in LA county, So Cal.


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

i had bad network issues last night. Morristown tn


----------



## scarygood536 (Aug 11, 2011)

Here in rochester ny I had no data all day my mom did though with the d4. I even reflashed ts1.4


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Issues in Ann Arbor Michigan

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Ogkush.818 (Nov 28, 2011)

Everything fine over here in San Fernando, CA (LA COUNTY socal)


----------



## mzchelle (Aug 26, 2011)

Worjosh19 said:


> network issues here in New Bedford MA. Myself and coworkers. Keeps dropping 4G and 3G drops as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and my co-worker kept comparing notes all day today. I lost 4G but continued to maintain a good 3G the whole morning. He, owning a Galaxy Nexus, lost both 4G and 3G the whole time, until the network (my 4G, his 4G and 3G) was restored around 2pm. He's so pissed and I told him he better get rid of that POS. He knows he'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## Ogkush.818 (Nov 28, 2011)

mzchelle said:


> Me and my co-worker kept comparing notes all day today. I lost 4G but continued to maintain a good 3G the whole morning. He, owning a Galaxy Nexus, lost both 4G and 3G the whole time, until the network (my 4G, his 4G and 3G) was restored around 2pm. He's so pissed and I told him he better get rid of that POS. He knows he'll never hear the end of it.


lol battleing with smartphones







..happens


----------



## lpjunior999 (Jan 20, 2012)

I never saw any kind of affect on my 4G, but I live in the one LTE network in South Dakota. Maybe network stress.


----------



## daft (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone else notice that, every time the network goes down, the 4G footprint increases about 24 hours after service is restored?

The last 2 times the network went down, the 4G service area around me increased. This time was no exception - yesterday evening I started getting 4G in the nearby city that I frequent. According to VZW's coverage map (as of this very moment) it still shows as 3G only (no 'fringe' 4G). On my drive to work this morning I also noticed increased Gs along my route.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

daft said:


> Does anyone else notice that, every time the network goes down, the 4G footprint increases about 24 hours after service is restored?
> 
> The last 2 times the network went down, the 4G service area around me increased. This time was no exception - yesterday evening I started getting 4G in the nearby city that I frequent. According to VZW's coverage map (as of this very moment) it still shows as 3G only (no 'fringe' 4G). On my drive to work this morning I also noticed increased Gs along my route.


Yes my 4g coverage has expanded greatly in Madison. Last semester I couldn't get any 4g inside any building but when I came back after break I could get it almost anywhere.


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

daft said:


> Does anyone else notice that, every time the network goes down, the 4G footprint increases about 24 hours after service is restored?
> 
> The last 2 times the network went down, the 4G service area around me increased. This time was no exception - yesterday evening I started getting 4G in the nearby city that I frequent. According to VZW's coverage map (as of this very moment) it still shows as 3G only (no 'fringe' 4G). On my drive to work this morning I also noticed increased Gs along my route.


That would kind of make sense... they put more towers online with LTE, and the new authentication servers get overwhelmed with the new surge of traffic, so 4G goes down until Verizon brings more authentication servers online...


----------

